# Medals/Awards



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

Hiya.

After reading a post about Hans Ulrich Rudel being the most highly decorated German soldier, It gave me an idea. Why not give site members awards for doing stuff to the site? For instance You could get awards for porviding pictures to the album, being helpful towards others etc.

Then when someone gets an award/medal, it shows up on their profile and says why yhey got it and they date they got it.

Just a suggestion


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 29, 2004)

i gave u an award a yellow warning


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

Why?


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 29, 2004)

just a joke i have taken it away


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2004)

Well it wasnt a funny joke  Damn I cant give you one 

Anyway...whaddaya think of me idea?


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 30, 2004)

AH!

So you're the one who started the "combat kills" doobry that keeps turning up whenever i post. Phew! I thought what passes for my mind had finally puts its feet in the air!

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

> Damn I cant give you one





> whaddaya think of me idea



i recon he's gonna be quite relieved.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2004)

Whats going on with the whole combat kills thing anyway? It aint exactly what I had in mind and it seems kinda pointless and hard to understand.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

yeah i didn't think we'd get them for every post, just like really good ones and how do you work out if we get any for helping people and stuff like that???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah, what determines how many we get each time? cos i done a post earlier that only included a smilet and got 28 kills for it...well actually they do say looks can kill


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

which is why you only got 28, i got 35 for a post once..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

Dude I had over 60 for one yesterday...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 31, 2004)

I got a 10. 52. Decimals!!??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

I know  

"Hey guess what? I got .32 of a kill today, and .87 of one yesterday!"


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Nov 1, 2004)

I got 14 for one post. o.o If I keep going at that rate, I'll beat Pips' record in no time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

Hell I must be an ace pilot, I shot down 993 planes within a few days


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 2, 2004)

check they are unconfirmed kills now


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

How do they become confirmed kills?


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Nov 4, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> How do they become confirmed kills?



Yeah, 'cos now I can't even call myself an ace! 

Edit: From what I know, isn't an ace someone with over five confirmed kills?  From what I read, really..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

Ive got a feeling its over 10, but what do I know


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

no, 5 confirmed kills was all you needed to achieve "ace" status..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2004)

I concure...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Nov 5, 2004)

My memory seems to be working again.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 5, 2004)

I like that sig, Pips!


The Bmw 328 and Fw-190 go together oh so well...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Nov 6, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> I like that sig, Pips!
> 
> 
> The Bmw 328 and Fw-190 go together oh so well...



8) Thanks. 

.. And I agree, they do go well!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> no, 5 confirmed kills was all you needed to achieve "ace" status..........



Seems a bit easy to do that if you ask me...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

in no way was it easy...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

Actually it was probably easy if luck was with you through your first 20 combat missions or so.... Many Americans did not make Ace status because their time in combat was very limited, and targets were rare....

Nowadays, its almost impossible to make ace...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

i believe the highest scoring modern jet pilot has 2 kills under his belt??


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

Modern???? Are Phantoms over Vietnam modern???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

do you know the man i'm on about?? because i just thought he was a modern pilot...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

Multiple Kills during Desert Storm...

3 KILLS.... 
6 Feb 91 - 53 TFS/36 TFW Dietz F-15C MiG-21 / MiG-21 AIM-9 / AIM-9 
22 Mar 91 - 53 TFS/36 TFW Dietz F-15C Su-22 AIM-9 

2 KILLS...
17 Jan 91 - 58 TFS/33 TFW Graeter F-15C Mirage F-1 / Mirage F-1 AIM-7 / AIM-7 

24 Jan 91 - RSAF: No.13 Sqn Shamrani F-15C Mirage F-1 / Mirage F-1 AIM-9 / AIM-9 

27 Jan 91 - 53 TFS/36 TFW Powell F-15C MiG-23 / Mirage F-1 AIM-7 / AIM-7 

7 Feb 91 - 58 TFS/33 TFW Murphy F-15C Su-7/17 / Su-7/17 AIM-7 / AIM-7


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

I would consider any combat past 1985 or so to be modern....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

well i tend to define british war effoerts, particularily into 3 groups, the Hunter era 1950-1960, any thing that happened when the hunter was our primary jet, the Lightening era1960-1980, anything that happened when the EE lightening was our frontline jet, and, suprisingly enough, the tornado era 1980-today, stuff that's happened with the tornado as out primary jet............


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 7, 2004)

Surprised you didnt comment on my posted statistics up there..... One american had 3 Kills in Iraq...... I havent been able to find stats on the recent war, but Im sure that there were not as many targets for the airforce and navy to fire upon...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

is it true that during the first gulf war not one single abrams tank was lost??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

Challenger II - Good

Abrams - Bad


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 7, 2004)

Dude u have seriously got to give up smoking crack.... Try smokin some weed or something.... The Abrahms is one hell of a tank.... And I do believe we lost a few tanks in the Gulf War.... Some to freindly fire....


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 7, 2004)

Whats with the "Exchange" and "Donate" Buttons on our thing? Horse?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 8, 2004)

Keep me out of this!

Your thing, maybe - I neither know nor care, but my penis is fine and has no buttons on it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 8, 2004)

ok then Les:

Abrams - Good

Challenger II - Better.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2004)

yeah i'm with CC, i'd much rather be in a Challenger II than a abrams.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 8, 2004)

It is after all widely considered to be the best.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 8, 2004)

Im sure that the Brits think their tank is the best, just like us Americans think the Abrahms is the best....

I do not have any info on which tank is the better choice for armored combat, but I have seen what an Abrahms can do up close and personal... If u could provide some info to back up ur claim i would appreciate it....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

The lanc could provide a good argument, I lack the knowledge. All I do know is that the Challenger II is far better than the Abrams.


----------

